# Vitamin D3 kết hợp DHA là 1 lựa chọn trúng 2 đích phát triển vận động và trí não cho trẻ



## Ovixbaby (21/7/21)

NHU CẦU VITAMIN D
Trẻ sơ sinh tới 1 tuổi :400 UI/ngày
Từ 1-70 tuổi : 600 UI/ngày
Trên 70 tuổi : 800 UI/ngày






Giúp bổ sung vitamin D3 và Omega 3 giúp trẻ phát triển chiều cao và trí não

Thường trẻ bú mẹ sẽ có nguy cơ thiếu vitamin D hơn so với trẻ bú sữa công thức, vậy nên bổ sung vitamin D cho trẻ bú mẹ và duy trì đến 3-5 tuổi nếu trẻ không hoặc ít tiếp xúc ánh nắng mặt trời.





Vitamin D kết hợp DHA là 1 lựa chọn trúng 2 đích: cả phát triển vận động và trí não cho trẻ.

D3 Omega giúp bổ sung D3 và DHA cho trẻ giúp tăng cường hấp thu canxi cho cơ thể, giúp xương, răng chắc khỏe, phát triển tốt. Chính hãng nhập khẩu từ Italia
Hotline: 0348966862


----------



## Phan Bao Khanh (2/8/21)

Thường trẻ bú mẹ sẽ có nguy cơ thiếu vitamin D hơn so với trẻ bú sữa công thức, vậy nên bổ sung vitamin D cho trẻ bú mẹ và duy trì đến 3-5 tuổi nếu trẻ không hoặc ít tiếp xúc ánh nắng mặt trời.


----------

